# The Worst Kind of Elves



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

Now, as a dwarf player, I hate all elves. But I know this is not so for everyone so what do you think are the worst kind of Elves?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

The damn hippy wood elfs need to burn in hell.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

High elves Those Arrogant Bastards!! I can respect the evil of the Dark elves, And the earthy awsomeness of wood elves, But I can not tolerate High elves!!


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

Yay! Other Elf Haters! :mrgreen:


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

I would personally like to march my chaos horde through elfington burning their freaking tree houses and everything green. afterwords make some Spikes and impale the buggars . Me bitter? nope:grin:


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

col44mag said:


> I would personally like to march my chaos horde through elfington burning their freaking tree houses and everything green. afterwords make some Spikes and impale the buggars . Me bitter? nope:grin:


That happened before, remember? It didn't go too well for the Elves, but in the end they stomped the proverbial sh!t out of the Chaos hordes. 

Really though, if it weren't for a heroic last stand to protect a coven of the best mages to ever grace the Warhammer World (quite possibly able to quell the winds of magic from even Lord Kroak), then Chaos would have won that stand, and a war of attrition would have certainly wiped every last sentient organism from the world at that point. :alcoholic:



With that, it's obvious I'm a big fan of High Elves. They're the defenders of the great Vortex, the ones who allow all the other races to walk without wading through pure Chaos. They're a dire necessity to the world (not so much for Chaos, though).

Dark Elves are corrupted and disengaged from their elven civility, though they stand in stark balance to the High Elves. The Dark Elves also serve to mitigate the Chaos tides that wish to travel southward by land. With ease, mind you. Hence they actively limit the Chaos forces, while acting as a balancing party for others abroad. Dark Elf raids are quite fearsome, from what I gather. :grin:

Wood Elves, on the other hand, only fend off the Beastmen from invading their own forests. They rarely lend aid in any form to any other faction. They play a strategic defense for their own purposes. Should the rest of the world be enveloped by Chaos, and the woods of Athel Loren go unnoticed by the vast hordes, they won't care. 

Hence, I argue that the Wood Elves have the least importance in the Warhammer World, so I vote they are the "worst kind of Elves." Don't think I'm saying I despise the Wood Elves. Rather, I respect the idea of Woodland Elves. They're a splinter faction of the High Elves, after all, and I like the idea that the Wood and High Elves could pose a stand with the humans of the Old World should the need arise (and the Wood Elves be pulled into the affairs of others...).


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

I understand the necessity of the elves, but I'd rather they be replaced with dwarfs protecting it. Side question, what about Grimnir? he has to have some impact regarding the Chaos hordes.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Chaos Drow..er I mean dark elves I can tolerate, hell at times I can even stand the woad elves, but I draw the line at high elves.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't stand the selfish and intemperate nature of the Dark Elves. All Elves are arrogant; that's what makes them Elves. The Dark Elves take everything that is good about being an Elf and turn it to zero, then take everything bad and turn it up to twelve. :ireful2:


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

i have the classic dark elf vision: if its not a dark elf, its a elf that needs to be sacrificed.


----------



## Jester12 (Jun 18, 2009)

I play HE and DE so I'm gonna have to vote wood elves. I don't like anything that can't put up a fight in CC.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Wood Elves are fine. I can respect the "don;t bother me" attitude as they do it.

High Elves suck. No two ways about it.

But the real kicker?

Dark Elves.

"Oh waaaahhhhhhh, we didn't get what we _wanted!_ I'm gonna dress in black and cut myself.... then cut you, 'cause I can!"

Wankers.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Kinda like them all so can't vote


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

Like I said in the opening post, I hate all elves but i mostly hate High Elves, damn beard-shaving arrogant pointy-eared losers.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Cole Deschain said:


> Wood Elves are fine. I can respect the "don;t bother me" attitude as they do it.
> 
> High Elves suck. No two ways about it.
> 
> ...


you should really learn more about them before you start insulting them.

Dark elves are just the loyal SOLDIERS of the elves who followed one of the greatest commanders the elves had before the split, Maelkith. Now if you said that Maelkith was a crybaby who was semi emo, i would not disagree with you, BUT Dark Elves themselves are actually wear black because they do NOT mourn. as for Elven lore, white is their colour of mourning, not black. Emos wear black to mourn for their self pity. So in actuality, Dark elves are cool soldiers who seek out war because thats all they know, their mentality, revolves around protecting their beliefs through war.

Now, High elves, theres a bunch of pansies who even had the nerve to think they were safe from everything without any militaristic force, and made maelkith turn into his dark evil brooding state.

Going by elven lore, and the reference to colours, the high elves are the pansies who are crying over their losses wearing white, where the Dark elves are just going off to slay anything that gets in their way of their own goals.

high elves are by far the worst, wood elves come a close second


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> you should really learn more about them before you start insulting them.


I've read their ridiculous book.

And the fact is, a bunch of sybaritic power-hungry twits exemplify the _worst_ of the High Elves' traits.

Fer Chrissake, Malekith decided he'd rather feed everyone to Chaos if he couldn't rule Ulthuan. And the rest of those idiots _followed_ him.

And let's not get started on the Pleasure cults, which were Elven Ennui taken so far it came out around the other side.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Cole deschain lets not start a war about armies and fluff, these are after all *Toy soldiers* But for what its worth, im with Khainite assassin


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Dark elves = militaristic self serving jerks (A evil America run by elves?)
High elves = regulatory force of isolationists that grone about the evils of the world (UN)

My vote is once again with the high elves being the worst. Mind you the whole pleasure cult debacle one me over to the dark elves being superior (Yah chaos)


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

Cole Deschain said:


> Wood Elves are fine. I can respect the "don;t bother me" attitude as they do it.
> 
> High Elves suck. No two ways about it.
> 
> ...


 totally agree on the dark elf point.



KhainiteAssassin said:


> you should really learn more about them before you start insulting them.
> 
> Dark elves are just the loyal SOLDIERS of the elves who followed one of the greatest commanders the elves had before the split, Maelkith. Now if you said that Maelkith was a crybaby who was semi emo, i would not disagree with you, BUT Dark Elves themselves are actually wear black because they do NOT mourn. as for Elven lore, white is their colour of mourning, not black. Emos wear black to mourn for their self pity. So in actuality, Dark elves are cool soldiers who seek out war because thats all they know, their mentality, revolves around protecting their beliefs through war.
> 
> Now, High elves, theres a bunch of pansies who even had the nerve to think they were safe from everything without any militaristic force, and made maelkith turn into his dark evil brooding state.


hmmm, I wonder what army he plays

the dark elves have blood Orgies and torture for fun!uke:! what are the cults all about is not power, is there a half believable reaon for all there power lusting. they are a bunch of sex crazed maniacs (like half of the world today) who have a fetish for power.* the wankers.*


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

DIE HIPPIE WOOD ELVES!!!!!!!! Now that that's out of my system...


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I hate HE with a passion, it just seems a stupid idea for an army- universal ASF means that some armies are totally screwed as soon as they start the game (esp ogres) while those that rely on shooting are just laughing at the expensive casualities their shooting causes.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

I hate HEs most, though i generaly hate all elves. Dark elves are ok ish, but theyre elves. High elves are just everything i despise, and i cant find anything appealing in a wood elf. It was so satisfying, my first game i took 3000 points of chaos, and battered the high elves senseless, cutting down all the ones that ran away. I wish Archaon and his chosen knights were still around.. :/


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

It's good to see others with a healthy distaste for Elves. Although most don't hate them to the degree I do, it's good that there are more Elf-haters.


----------



## Zorenthewise (Aug 7, 2008)

*mutters distractedly under his beard about "wood-loving pansies that don't know how to hold a hammer right" and then goes back to drinking Bugman's and throwing darts in a picture of an elf wearing white robes, a black helmet, and standing in a forest*

Gotta hate all those treacherous, beardless, pansies! Not content to betray their allies, they had to go and betray themselves a couple times!


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

Death to the Beard Shavers!!!!!!


----------



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

As a Lizzie, we hate everyone(and I mean EVERYONE) that tries to plunder us... Mostly Chaos though. But Dark Elves are the worst due to them allying with the forces of Chaos during the siege of... What was it, Ch-something or other.

Also, Dark Elves are known for plundering Lustria.

High Elves are the best, for helping defeat Chaos in the first war after the Great Cataclysm. Us Lizzies also still lend our magical power to keeping the magical vortex that keeps the forces of Chaos from exploding forth into the entire world, killing all who oppose them.


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

Ascendant Valor said:


> That happened before, remember? It didn't go too well for the Elves, but in the end they stomped the proverbial sh!t out of the Chaos hordes.
> 
> Really though, if it weren't for a heroic last stand to protect a coven of the best mages to ever grace the Warhammer World (quite possibly able to quell the winds of magic from even Lord Kroak), then Chaos would have won that stand, and a war of attrition would have certainly wiped every last sentient organism from the world at that point. :alcoholic:
> 
> ...


I agree but not with the wood elf bit they are as much defenders of the world as either of the others because atheloren is the largest forest in the old world and i meen if you think, your denying the enemy a huge swathe their land to move troops through, and what if they didn't know about the wood elves? then they would risk loosing an entire army to their mistake. So i'm saying don't underestimate their strategic value.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Wheter they live in a forest, on an isle or at the border of the Chaos Wastes, they all shall fall to the sword of chaos and the axe of the orcs. One day, their fragile bodies will be trampeled in the red mud beneath the hoofs and feet of Warriors in twice their numbers. The World belongs to Chaos, which shall eventually claim it.


----------



## MrFortunato (Aug 26, 2009)

High Elves are the worst...no question, arrogant A-holes....
(I play both D.E and W.E btw)
1) they deny the witch-king his rightful throne....
2) they called us asrai to fight a war that they started...
3) they are dicks 
4) I just want them all to die :laugh:

and to anyone who is a dwarf/chaos/ork/anything else other than elves.... you can beat the H.E 'fairies' (as my Dwarf dad calls em ) but there is NO way you can defeat the superior might of the witch-king

and the best thing about W.E.... before you've got round to thinking your in a forest....your in deep DEEP sh*t


----------



## Mutants_ho! (Jul 3, 2008)

I voted that I have a distaste for all elves. I do however not hate elves for anything from warhammer ... comes from my D&D group (All some damn form of elf, except for my manly half-orc) and their characters show it ...

Since that I've hated all elves, though I suppose I don't hate the wood elves that much (their don't mess with me lifestyle is cool, even if it is for protecting a bunch of trees).

And yes, I hate DE most. The best I could describe them without seeming a thrashing pile of carniverous jello is with the phrase "They are asshats."


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

Haha! the armies of Warhammer shall gather together and destroy the elves in a major bout of Nerd Rage!!! Death to Elves!


----------



## MrFortunato (Aug 26, 2009)

there is NO ONE who can defeat the might of the elves...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Wood Elves. M4 marauder blocks with no armour and frenzy versus M5 skirmishing S4 archers = bad mix.

Gimme tree spirits any day, but I get sick of merry-go-round.

As for fluff, High Elves. Too insular. Yes. Far more so than Wood Elves.

The greatest High Elves (Teclis, Aenarion, Caledor) see the strength in alliance, and hence, have saved the world (Teclis with the Humans, Aenarion with uniting the Elven Factions, and Caledor with the Dragons) perhaps many times over due to what they've done. However the rest of the people - for example the Phoenix Kings, seem to think that the best way to survive is to run away - until there is no more away to run to. Who's got the skill to wield the Sword of Aenarion? I'm sorry, but Tyrion? Really? That's about as likely as a Farmboy being Sigmar reincarnate and walking up to Karl Franz, and picking up his Hammer.


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

Vaz said:


> That's about as likely as a Farmboy being Sigmar reincarnate and walking up to Karl Franz, and picking up his Hammer.


I see what you did there.:biggrin:


----------



## FortheEmpra (Sep 20, 2009)

I hate them all, especially those god damn hippy WE


----------



## Tatsumaki (Oct 22, 2009)

High elves are weak and must crumble!!

Glory to Khaine!!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Hate to admit this but a while ago I voted for HE on this poll.... and now I have a HE army- honest it wasnt my choice


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

that's actually quite a tricky choice.

of course, for the longest time it has been Wood Elves, but their lastest incarnation actually managed to led them some dark and sinister nature, where before they'd always been depicted as tree hugging losers.

Dark Elves have always been in the middle ground, resting only just above overtly repellent, because of their more manly armour and weapons.

so i guess that these days the High Elves are probably the biggest bunch of sissies, because they are still as girly as they have ever been (though that is less girly than the Wood Elves used to be).

however, i've voted for all of them, because, although they can be ranked in order of more or less manly, the difference is minute and is only as relevant as saying Gok Wan is less butch than Dale Winton.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I like all the Elves, and would happily collect all 3. I have a decent sized Dark Elf army, and the makings of a Shadowland/Nagarythe High Elf army (they wear black FFS). 

I like the Wood Elves least, but that's not saying much.


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

How are the wood elves not the worst they are a bunch of over protective enviermentilists - If you talk to trees 9 times out of 10 you are crazy the other one time you are really really drunk!


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

Then again the high elves are a bunch of parinoid people obsest with teritory 
And the dark elves are a bunch of blood drinking antagonizer.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

Nipolian said:


> How are the wood elves not the worst they are a bunch of over protective enviermentilists - If you talk to trees 9 times out of 10 you are crazy the other one time you are really really drunk!


ah! but if you are out of breath and talk to a tree which you then discover is plastic you are Mark Wahlberg!


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

As a fervent High Elf commander, I totally despise the Druchii. Not only did they sink many of the lands of fair Ulthuan, they are also more worse than the followers of Slaanesh and that is saying something. Glory to Ulthuan, Death to the Dark kindreds


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

Farseer Ulthris said:


> As a fervent High Elf commander, I totally despise the Druchii. Not only did they sink many of the lands of fair Ulthuan, they are also more worse than the followers of Slaanesh and that is saying something. Glory to Ulthuan, Death to the Dark kindreds


See territorial!!!!!!!!:threaten::nono::nono:


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

It warms my heart to see even Elf players detesting elves :cray:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

They're all pointy eared scum, and they're all equally bloody on the inside, it seems... 
Blood for the blood god!


----------



## dotalchemy (Mar 4, 2009)

Alive ones.


----------



## MrFortunato (Aug 26, 2009)

ah... you guys are just jealous... not only are elves the best fighters EVER (see Black guard w/ standard of Hag Graef), but we are the longest lived, the best looking, and have the best AND coolest magic.

oh and we're the best at fighting did i mention? :biggrin:


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

UM.. actually I think I would grant all those to chaos actually. Khornate daemons are the 'best' fighters, daemons are immortal, slanesh's followers are meant to be the most beautiful (even when they rip your head off) and coolest magic has to go to eith DoC or WoC slanesh/tzeentch lores.

Daemons not being cool is not one of the many reasons I dont want to collect them


----------



## CoNnZ (Mar 28, 2009)

After falling out with my dark elves going back to my dusty tomb kings, too many people picked up DE seeing as they were cheesy and I enjoy playing unpopular armies, I can say that thye are so annoying t play against now!! The ASF thing with HE has never bother by tomb kings seeing as we are slower than most armies anyway. WE arent too bad for me seeing a my archers hit them anyway regardless of them being cowards and hiding in woods.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Was it not the sons of Asuryan who owned your Chaos-worshipping butts and at least our siege weapons won't blow us to bits or take ages to load up by a fledgling crew. The Humans should be grateful that Teclis taught them magic.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Tim/Steve said:


> UM.. actually I think I would grant all those to chaos actually. Khornate daemons are the 'best' fighters, daemons are immortal, slanesh's followers are meant to be the most beautiful (even when they rip your head off) and coolest magic has to go to eith DoC or WoC slanesh/tzeentch lores.


Actually, Skaven Lores - still, point still stands =D



> Daemons not being cool is not one of the many reasons I dont want to collect them


Give them bapes and chrome rims and you'll love them.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Skaven lores? They are nice, but Id much rather have WoC Tzeentch or DoC Tzeentch, all those Gateways and Firestorms...

I love High Elves, the fluff from the battle of.... Uhm.. '' Vortex island place '' were Dragons bloted out the sun is just awesome. Dark Elves just seem seem like jerks that got pulled into this stalemate `cos Malekith couldn`t get his own way and are too scared to say to his face that hes a ****. LOL!

Lets consider this from a fluff perspective. As fluff owns all. High Elves rock. They are the most powerful magic users in the world, short of the First - Third Gen Slann, Chaos _Gods_ and Uber Lords of Change, Kairos for example. They are more apt at magic then Dark Elves and mages are more numerous than sorcerers. See Teclis owning Malekith pg 33, paragraph 4 lines 1-5. Morathi? well considering how Teclis is a childrens entertainer compared to Caledor Dragontamer and yet owned her precious son, then were good enough to say shed get her arse kicked too. *Fighting* - See Star Dragon, Black Guard are not perticularily numerous, and Asuryan`s ( the greatest Elven God ) chosen, then fluffwise, Phoenix Guard would own them. And Hydra. Owns pretty hard, but once more see Star Dragon. Whose hottest? DE are ... sweet jesus.. DE are...

Did I just reveal that Im a big HE Fan?
( Oh and I await the counter-onslaught by a Druchii player )


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I like how people think that those of Naggaroth were completely and utterly weak as hell who just submitted to Malekiths Will.

The fact that Naggaroth and Malekith himself had been the greatest warriors in the defence of Ulthuan keeping Chrace and the south west safe from the Daemons, means completely very little. And then when your Prince is refused from the throne after all he had done, you would feel pissed off.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

True, he would be pissed of, but during the daemonic wars after the polar gates collapsed Daemons could enter the mortal realm wherever they pleased, so they could attack Ulthuan from any angle, or even tear reality apart in the island itself, how do you think Kairos and his massive daemon host managed to get to the isle of the dead? Personnaly the only reason why the High Elf book says how the followers of Malekith were '' veterans of the daemon wars '' is to make the civil war sound not one sided, with the Asur having Dragons, powerful Archmages, Pheonix guard and the like...

Onto that it was Caledor Dragontamer that won the war eventually, creating the vortex and repairing the Waystones before.


----------



## MrFortunato (Aug 26, 2009)

Cue the onslaught from ANOTHER Druchii!:biggrin:

D.E are better... end of...

Assassins, so awesomely cool they dont need explanation...
Hydras, so awesomely funny they dont need explanation...
Black Horror... need i say more?
Black guard w/ banner of Hag Graef... kill you...fast
Cold Ones...so awesomely thick (in both skin & skull :laugh, they dont need explanation...
oh... and one last thing...MANTiCORES!!!!!! RAWRRR!

problem is we're led by an idiot king...*tut tut*, should'a used Blitzkrieg tactics against the H.E... but didnt

also, check the poll...H.E are the most hated species of elves... followed by D.E... followed by W.E

W.E are great!, they have Splinter-cells for Waywatchers!
stilll at least its fun to raid ya eh?

also, for the record...D.E assassins are better than Skaven ones to all you overgrown rat-men...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

bobss said:


> how do you think Kairos and his massive daemon host managed to get to the isle of the dead?


That fucks with all existing canon. Basically, you could wipe your arse after a particularly runny shit, and it would still read better for fluff. 



> Personnaly the only reason why the High Elf book says how the followers of Malekith were '' veterans of the daemon wars '' is to make the civil war sound not one sided, with the Asur having Dragons, powerful Archmages, Pheonix guard and the like...


The Elves of Naggaroth had their own dragons, Powerful Archmages were countered by the Sorceress using Chaos and Daemon Imbued Magics, Phoenix Guard were countered by the Black Guard, which were created in their image. 



> Onto that it was Caledor Dragontamer that won the war eventually, creating the vortex and repairing the Waystones before.


That was the first war. We're talking about the second one


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> Cue the onslaught from ANOTHER Druchii!


Well, my friend, this is your Griffon gate:laugh:, just like any Druchii general you bring all manner of foul beasts to our shores, but when we actually get our arses into gear you get owned.

Assassins? What have they ever done of much importance? They`ve failed to kill nearly every Phoenix King, getting owned by Swordmasters and White lions everytime except Aethis, but no ones talks about him...

Hydras? best not go there, especially the under-priced argument (LOL), cue Prince with Dragon Armour on Star Dragon. ( Though you *could* take the dragon away, stick him on foot and im sure I could come up with a devasting anti-hydra combo )

Black Guard? true.

Manticore? true.

Cold ones? true, though White *Lions* own them.

Raiding is fun, and Skaven assassins are not in the same league fluff-wise :taunt:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Try fighting Death Master Snikch versus Shadowblade.

Both Strike at the same time.

S7 Killing Blow, 4 Attacks, Hits on 3's, when dies, causes a S3 hit against a S4 Model and a 4+ Ward Save. 

S4, 6 Attacks, hits on a 4+, Armour Piercing D3 Wounds. AWESOME.

Bye Bye Assassins.

Yes, yes fluff wise and all that... But last time I checked it wasn't a Dark Elf who killed Valten, didn't kill a Warlord AND his entire Stormvermin Bodyguard, killed the Arch Wizard of the Celestial Order, taking the head of a Dwarven King's Brother, destroying the Imperial Navy, destroying the prototype Dwarven Iron Dragon, killed 3/4 of the Tzarina of Kislev war council, AND setting fire to Lothern.

In the meantime, Shadowblade (in his far longer life), he has killed the crew of one Elven Warship, and killed a couple of other Dark Elf Assassins. The only story he has been present in has seen him fought off by a blind elf. 

Oh, and let's not start on the Equipment, eh? =D


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Omg, Im getting attacked on all fronts by Druchii players! 



> The Elves of Naggaroth had their own dragons, Powerful Archmages were countered by the Sorceress using Chaos and Daemon Imbued Magics, Phoenix Guard were countered by the Black Guard, which were created in their image.


You know what? This is probably the stage were I shut the fuck up, but I havent had a good fluff argument for ages so what the hell, Il fight you to a stalemate:laugh:

Okies, for starters Dark Elves dont have as many Dragons as High Elves do, the ratio may have been more balanced the further we go back, but the fact remains never the less. Sorceress* did use Chaos and Daemon imbued magics, because, you could argue they couldn`t compete with the power of their good cousins. Black guard are probably subjected to harder training than Phoenix guard, but lets not forget that Phoenix guard are pretty much best mates with Asuryan ( Although that bull*** in the DoC book about them getting owned by N`Kari is a joke.. ) Also, lets put our differences aside and agree that Black Guard are just wtf, I personnaly have no problem with them ( Although I wonder if edd, has any?:laugh but still, the guy that wrote the book pretty much went to town with these guys.

As for the assassin battle? who knows? my money is one Shadowblade. Hes an Elf, chosen of Khaine and all that.



> That was the first war. We're talking about the second one


And who won that?


----------



## MrFortunato (Aug 26, 2009)

'Assassins? What have they ever done of much importance? They`ve failed to kill nearly every Phoenix King, getting owned by Swordmasters and White lions everytime except Aethis, but no ones talks about him...'

you haven't met MY assassin:so_happy:

Darth Elf i call him, because i painted his face like Darth Maul... yeah...:taunt:

anyways... me and my mate tried his configuration against EVERY H.E hero and lord...

if i remember correctly, the only ones to kill him were...Tyrion, and caradryan... 
after Darth Elf killed him... a giant hand appeared in the sky (UH OH!)..., Darth Elf acted defiantly, by giving it the finger... and was promptly squished out of existence:shok:... he currently resides as a small blood-stain as a field somewhere in Ulthuan:laugh:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> if i remember correctly, the only ones to kill him were...Tyrion, and caradryan...
> after Darth Elf killed him... a giant hand appeared in the sky (UH OH!)..., Darth Elf acted defiantly, by giving it the finger... and was promptly squished out of existence... he currently resides as a small blood-stain as a field somewhere in Ulthuan


Rofl:laugh:


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

i hate woodelves, way to much green and they hate everyone

highelves their arrogant but atleast they fight on the ground

darkelves are just evil so they are awesome


----------



## MrFortunato (Aug 26, 2009)

glad to see we have another twisted, sadistic, bitter, psychotic maniac on Heresy! :biggrin:
I take my hat off to you sir!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Dark Elves are the worst, because they're prissy, arrogant bastards, and I _love_ them for it.


----------



## iiirjw (Dec 19, 2009)

Wood Elves are the worst!!!! High Elves are trying to save the world... Dark Elves are trying to Destroy the High Elves. Wood Elves just sit in the forest roasting marshmallows and protecting there forest oooooooooooo. Lame! And worst of all they just let there tree friends fight all the battles in close combat and just shoot from the safety of the Forest. There the pansiest of the pansies! 

RJ:victory:


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

iiirjw said:


> Wood Elves are the worst!!!! High Elves are trying to save the world... Dark Elves are trying to Destroy the High Elves. Wood Elves just sit in the forest roasting marshmallows and protecting there forest oooooooooooo. Lame! And worst of all they just let there tree friends fight all the battles in close combat and just shoot from the safety of the Forest. There the pansiest of the pansies!
> 
> RJ:victory:


And they're not much fun to play against either!

COME BACK HERE AND FIGHT ME LIKE AN ELF!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by iiirjw 
Wood Elves are the worst!!!! High Elves are trying to save the world... Dark Elves are trying to Destroy the High Elves. Wood Elves just sit in the forest roasting marshmallows and protecting there forest oooooooooooo. Lame! And worst of all they just let there tree friends fight all the battles in close combat and just shoot from the safety of the Forest. There the pansiest of the pansies! 

RJ 


`Tis why I loled at the bit about their ownage in the WoC book from some Nurgle followers... XD


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hate elves in fantasy.... yet play Eldar in 40k
Hate orks in 40k ..... yet play them in fantasy....

sigh....aint easy being me.....


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Wood Elves

They seem like they have an agenda.


----------



## TraitorsHand (Sep 19, 2010)

I voted death to all the elves, but that's because I couldn't pick who I hated more. Wood Elves or High Elves? I hate them both with a burning passion. I like them Dark Elf lads though. 

*Wood Elves:* Freaking hippies. I respect people who play them, but can't stand the elves themselves. Granted, I hate hippies I see on the street, and add that to Elves, which I hate almost as much, and well... New levels of hatred. I am waiting eagerly for the new Wood Elves army book so that I get some feeling of accomplishment from beating them. Right now, it makes me feel more akin to a bully. :grin:

*High Elves:* So much cheese... I nerdraged so hard when Teclis dispelled the demonic horde during the 'Gentle Breeze of Chaos'. It felt like the author was just too lazy to write anything about them. As if he believed it would be an awesome idea to have this second chaos army coming down to kill the first one, but then decided he had no idea what to do with them and just killed them off by giving some crippled elf a nice plate o' cheese.

Then you have Tryion. Idolized for doing... nothing. None of his feats are worthy enough to explain the amount of hero worship the High Elves give him. Milking the fame of your ancestor is just low. Arrogant cheese-mongers who think they are all that until the dwarfs come a calling wanting some phoenix crowns. 

*Dark Elves:* The most evil beings in Warhammer. I like them simply for that fact. While I will not argue that any race in warhammer is 'good', the Dark Elves (And Eldar for 40k) take the cake for raw evil.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

This thread has been necro'd from 4 years ago... we have a new rulebook and a new HE book since this was relevant so I'm closing the thread. if anyone wishes to start a new thread with a similar theme please feel free.

thread closed


----------

